# teaching a girl to shoot!!!1



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.break.com/index/scope-backfires-into-chicks-nose.html


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

man, I bet that hurt. I've been kissed in the eye with a scope but never that bad. I bought a 30-06 way back when and the only shells I could find were 180 grain so out I go to sight that bad boy in. First three shots, smack, bang, boom. Went home with a nice slice over my eyebrow.That looked like it bent her nose from left to right.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would say she has a couple of morons to thank for their brilliant instruction. You could tell from the beginning where that was heading with the butt of the gun sitting above her shoulder against nothing. Not to mention that the guy stepped up against her and stopped her from going back with the recoil. I hope those guys didn't think that they would show that to get a laugh at her cost. What it really did was show how stupid they are. That poor girl is going to probably end up with a permanent scar on that one.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I seen bad things coming soon as I seen her holding the gun.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

true dat. i thaught at the very least her shoulder would get the worst till he stepped behind her.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Why would someone post that on the net?: Yep, let's give an inexperienced shooter a scoped slug gun and see what happens. Oh yeah, it was nice of them to give her instruction on how to properly hold a firearm. Morons.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

just to show how many people PLAY with guns. not knowing someone can get hurt.i did not post it to get a laugh.sorry


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> just to show how many people PLAY with guns. not knowing someone can get hurt.i did not post it to get a laugh.sorry


I don't think Doegirl was criticizing you for posting here but rather the morons that did the damage to the girl and then posting it. I could be wrong but that was how I read it.

I happen to agree with her. I don't know how anyone could feel good enough about themselves with doing that to feel alright with posting that video.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i was not sure either but i wanted to clarify my standpoint. theas guys should not have guns.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Ouch. That left a mark.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> just to show how many people PLAY with guns. not knowing someone can get hurt.i did not post it to get a laugh.sorry


Freyedknot, my comments were not directed at you. They were for those jerks who got that woman hurt.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Reminds me of the time I almost broke my nose sighting in my slug gun. Not a fun experience


----------

